# Cambio en la Potencia de un Transmisor a vávula



## RadioChiriqui (Nov 30, 2010)

Buenas a todos y todas. Interesante este foro para compartir experiencias y encontrar soluciones.
Tengo Un transmisor FM a vávula que trabaja con el 3CX1500A7. Este equipo ya tiene varios años de trabajo. Hace unos días noté que la potencia de salida había disminuído considerablemente. Pensé que era problemas del exitador ya que al exigirle potencia solo llegaba a 13 watts, exitando para solo 300Watts.
Cambié el exitador y resultya que pasaba igual. Ajusté el circuito adaptador y logré solo un poco más de potencia. Procedía a colocar una nueva válvula pero el resultado es el mismo. 

Lo que me llama la atención es que el exitador entrega solo hasta 17 watts y de lli no más(nominalmente entregha 30). 

Existe cero retorno entre el exitador y el amplificador. El retorno de la antena está dentro de los par´ñametros aceptables. 

Agradecido por vuestras opiniones....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hay algo que no entiendo. Con la 3CX1500A7, a frecuencias de hasta 220 MHz, puede entregar hasta 1500 watts de potencia útil. De qué potencia nominal es el amplificador? No tiene la especificación de la ganancia que tiene?


----------



## RadioChiriqui (Nov 30, 2010)

Tiger, gracias por interesarte en el tema. Este Amplificador debe entregar hasta 1200 watts según fabricante(OMB). En efecto, este tipo de válvula debe entregar 1500 watts. Yo tengo dos amplificadore más que utilizan este tubo y los tengo trabajando a 1000 watts. Estos últimos pueden entregar 2000 según fabricante. Yo nunca los he tratado de llevar a esa potencia, solo hasta 1200. Lo raro y he aquí mi consulta, es que yo puedo varias esta potencia a criterio pero con el transmisor del problema, el exitador solo llega a 17 watts y de alli no más. Por el contrario los exitadores de los otros dos transmisores pueden subir hasta 60 watts sin problemas. Es lógico que la frecuencia de trabajo  juega un papel importante.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

No conozco como está configurado el amplificador, pero supongo que debe ser por entrada a grilla para tener más ganancia.
No creo que sea por frecuencia, ya que normalmente, la potencia de salida es regulada y si está dentro de los márgenes de trabajo no debería pasar eso. No obstante, si probás el exitador solo, con una carga fantasma, qué potencia te entrega a esa frecuencia?


----------



## RadioChiriqui (Nov 30, 2010)

Tiger. Realicé las pruebas con el exitador. Como te manifesté, esa fué mi primera deducción así que cambié de exitador y me dió el mismo problema. En cuanto a la configuración, es exitado por cátodo con rejilla a tierra para una mejor neutralización.

Te adjunto el diagrama.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2010)

Pasando en limpio:
Cambiaste el excitador y nada.
Cambiaste la válvula y nada.
La antena NO te da reflejadas fuera de lo normal.

¿ Esto es correcto ?

En caso afirmativo:
1) Prueba la antena con otro transmisor.
2) Prueba la fuente de alta tensión, verifica los electrolíticos reventados.
3) ¿ Como se escucha la transmisión ? zumbidos, ruidos ¿?
4) Verifica el circuito de polarización del lineal.  
5) Verifica el circuito de adaptación entre excitador-lineal y lineal-antena, (Trimmer Reventado/Abierto/En Corto).
6) ¿ El transmisor posee amperímetro de consumo de la válvula ?, ¿ Indica lo habitual ?

Un esquema del lineal no vendría mal.

*Edit:*
Parece que publicamos al mismo tiempo.


----------



## RadioChiriqui (Nov 30, 2010)

Gracias por tus observaciones fogonazo...

En realidad no he recizado los electrolíticos de fuente porque debí poner el transmisor en funcionamiento ya que trabaja como backup. El circuito de acoplamiento de exitador-lineal si lo he revizado y ajustado. El transmisor no tiene ruído alguno. 

Dejo el circuito a ver que tal....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 30, 2010)

Amén de lo que te dijo fogonazo, algo extraño pasa entre el exitador y la potencia (qué inteligente que soy no?).
Si el exitador en otro equipo funciona correctamente y su potencia llega a los 60 watts y con este llega solo a 17 es algo raro, o se está protegiendo por algo, o quizás haya algo en el camino que no estamos viendo. 
Qué instrumento usás para medir la potencia y la ROE?
Podrías esquematizar la configuración que usaste en las mediciones?
Tenés una carga fantasma fiable para hacer alguna medición?
Si con 13 watts de excitación entrega 300 de salida, equivale a unos 13.6 dB de ganancia en potencia, lo cual no me parece mal para esa configuración. Si todo estuviera bien se podría predecir que con 45 watts estaría entregando 1000 de salida.
Por eso sería mas que interesante medir con una carga fantasma al exitador para deslindar responsabilidades sobre quién o quienes son los responsables y verificar que a la frecuencia que estás trabajando entrega la potencia requerida.

Fuera de tema:
A los que les gusta la RF y los QRP, les recomiendo buscar datos de la válvula 8973 de Eimac.


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 3, 2010)

perdon que me meta cuando pusiste la valvula nueva la precalentaste algunas hora y despues la fuiste exitando??? no sera que la valvula vieja se agoto y la nueva se gasifico suele pasar con algunas valvulas espero que sirva el aporte


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 3, 2010)

Claudio, dudo bastante que una válvula cerámica se gasifique. Sea como sea, algo pasa entre el exitador y la potencia, ya que el exitador en otro transmisor llega a 60 watts y con este no pasa de los 17 (si es que entendí todo bien )


----------



## claudio230 (Dic 3, 2010)

el tema para mi aparte de lo que pasa entre el exitador y la potencia es saber tension de placa??? esta??? corriente de placa hay??? corriente de reja hay??? yo atiendo un RVR de 1kw y con 15 vatios saco los 800 vatios mas o menos


----------



## macguiwer (Dic 5, 2010)

ROE entre el excitador y el paso final ?
has probado el excitador directamente sobre una carga de 50 a ver que potencia puede entregar.
si es asi mira los condensadores del circuito de entrada a la valvula.
suerte.


----------



## Plumaverde (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola...
Soy tecnico en RF, y trabaje con dos Lineales que llevan esta valvula 3CX1500A7...
Uno marca Sitelco y otro Italiano Siel. El primero de 1,2 Kwatts y el segundo de 2,2Kwatts...

De seguro tienes el zener simulado en tu circuito del OMB (transistor 2n3055 y zener que va conectado al catodo) en CORTO. Y por ende al circuito de entrada del exitador acoplado al mismo, se te baja la potencia; aun actuando en la sintonia de entrada no se vera SWR en la misma; pues solo lo toma como una bobina mas, que al estar en corto consume rf nomas...

Una solucion es poner un zener verdadero como hace la marca Sitelco, 12 volts x 50 Watts (1N3311B) con una reistencia en paralelo de 200 ohms x 10 watts de alambre cementado...
Este sitelco lleva solo 3 valvulas (20000 HS C/UNA) desde 1989 al 2010; sin quemar este zener...

Verifica por ese lado, ya que si te da potencia igual; las mediciones de la valvula estan bien...
Y como ya probaste con otro exitador y pasa lo mismo; en el zener debe estar el problema...

Cuenta como te fue ...Saludos


----------



## antena (Ene 13, 2011)

Saludos desde Carora Venezuela. Es muy dificil que se dañe un transmisor de estos OMB. Ahora por que no sube la potencia que tiene que dar?

Uno.- La cavidad donde va el tubo, puede llegar a amplificar en varias frecuencias, pero solo en una el punto Q, es donde da la maxima ganancia. Como se logra esto?... Muy sencillo, ajustando Los condensadores de placa y sintonia "plate and tune" Con poca exitacion, busca en el wattimetro, la maxima potencia, subiendo y bajando estos controles. Ojo, muy poco a poco. Milimetricamente hablando. Sin retirar por ningun motivo la vista del reloj. Uno primero, el otro despues.. Destapa la cavidad y revisa donde habitualmente estaban los cursores de los condensadores, los mueves a mano y si tienen motores, con los swiches previsto para esto. Puede que estes buscando sintinizar el amplificador, fuera del rango. Luego que optienes un pico de potencia "dip", aumenta la exitacion unos wattios. Vuelve a reajustar carga y sintonia... Tiene que darte mas potencia. En el metro de Voltage de anodo (High Voltage, Plate Volts etc.) debe estar en 3200 volts sin variacion. La corriente de placa, para 1200 wwats, de 800 a 900 mAps. Llega el momento en que ya no sube mas potencia y debes ajustar finamente, para que te baje un pelin la corriente de placa sin bajar la potencia. La corriente de grilla (Ig), debe ser minima. Esta indica el consumo del tubo, el cual se incrementa a medida que se agota el mismo.

Dos.- Si el tubo es nuevo, o ha reposado por largo tiempo lo cual hace que se rejuvenesca algo, debes calentarlo en solo filamento por una media hora minimo, para desgasificarlo.

El exitador puede que sea de 30 W, pero viene ajustado para que no entregue mas de 17 o 20 watts, suficientes para hacer que el tubo de la potencia que tiene que dar. Si le subes, prende la alarma de Ig.

Tres.- No debe existir nada de estacionarias (SWR) en el exitador. A medida que ajustas el final debe bajar. Si no es asi, tienes que revisar el cable, conectores y circuito de entrada al tubo. Hay modelos OMB y otros que tienen un Trimmer, para ajustar la entrada al amplificador. En otros casos en bueno cambiar el cable RG8 que conecta el exitador con el amplificador por uno mas largo, o mas corto.


----------



## homebrew (Feb 24, 2011)

RadioChiriqui dijo:


> Buenas a todos y todas. Interesante este foro para compartir experiencias y encontrar soluciones.
> Tengo Un transmisor FM a vávula que trabaja con el 3CX1500A7. Este equipo ya tiene varios años de trabajo. Hace unos días noté que la potencia de salida había disminuído considerablemente. Pensé que era problemas del exitador ya que al exigirle potencia solo llegaba a 13 watts, exitando para solo 300Watts.
> Cambié el exitador y resultya que pasaba igual. Ajusté el circuito adaptador y logré solo un poco más de potencia. Procedía a colocar una nueva válvula pero el resultado es el mismo.
> 
> ...




Hola seria bueno insertar un watimetro preferentemente un bird 43 entre el exitador y el amplificador en caso de que el exitador no tenga medidor de potencia reflejada no muy comun esto ultimo.
el tema seria ver la correcta adaptacion de impedancias entre exitador y amplificador de rf.
Lo otro seria bueno probar o directamente cambiar el cable jumper entre el exitador y la etapa de salida hay que tener encuenta que el exitador por algun motivo no entrega toda su potencia aparenta estar protegiendose y lo otro como esta el tema del consumo de reja "Ig" y de placa "Ip"  cuando le das los 17 watts de exitacion .
Por ultimo un barredor de rf o Sweep te seria muy util para determinar donde esta el problema .


----------



## Miguel99 (May 18, 2018)

Buenas Tardes soy nuevo en el foro tengo un caso similar tengo un amplificador cte que usa un tubo 3cx1500A7,hace un par de años con excitador seratel le daba toda la potencia y con las justas alcanzaba 400w pero lo curioso era que esos 20w de excitación no se reflejaban en el meter del excitador la aguja a veces oscila marcaca 10w ,probé con otro excitador rvr y la lectura era más real, luego se revisó con calma ya arroja más de 750w eso fueron hace un par de años atras

Antes de hacer mantenimiento la excitación estaba marcando 8w(solo lectura) estoy seguro que es más excitación potencia 500w después de hacer y limpiar las barras sintonización levanto a más de 900w  con la misma excitación pero al poco tiempo se apagó el ht posiblemente alarma IG aunque plate y grid está menos de 0.20mA  le baje la excitación y ahora esta con 700w mis consultas serían cuando la barra comienza a despintarse las uñas ya no hacen buen contacto por tanto no habría buena sintonización ,se puede volver a recubrir? Cuál es el circuito lineal y acoplador? Uno de esos debe donde se unen la excitación y el socket donde hay un condensador variable tipo tambor. Quiero subir la potencia del amplificador



Si un amplificador a tubo esta con la corriente ig prácticamente en cero y su plate está en 0.35mA con una potencia de 700w y se prende la alarma IG después de unos días cual podría ser la razón ,es casi seguro que esa lectura esta errada tendrían que ver el 2N3055 y el diodo zener ¿


----------

